# Wanted (Not Dead, But Alive) - US Million Campaign Homepage Orchestrators



## MillionCampaign (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.millioncampaignhomepage.net
http://www.millioncampaignhomepage.us

Our project the Million Campaign Homepage is starting to build up some momentum over here in the UK. We are now eyeing our next move and have reserved the domain space for a US MCH.

With the UK MCH we have 1,000,000 pixels to give away to 1600 organisations who each receive a 25 by 25 pixel block which links to their website.

For the US MCH(s), we are planning to operate one per state. It will be 1,000,000 pixels but the scope for each state will be smaller, with 400 organisations each receiving a 50 by 50 pixel block for free.

We are looking for people to set these sites up and operate them. For the UK one, it has so far just been me and Shiva Jones of Smallfish Online (www.smallfish-online.net), and it has taken relatively little labour to execute so far.

There are full details of how to get involved in the 'FAQ' section at www.millioncampaignhomepage.us. There is an initial outlay of $80 which is likely to be recouped once the US MCH is well established and funded by donations.

Please pass this across your networks and let us know if you or anyone you know is interested in becoming a US MCH Commander-in-Chief.

Above all, best wishes to you all across the Atlantic pond. Enjoy the midterms - we are watching here with interest. 

In solidarity,

Matthew Edwards
THE MILLION CAMPAIGN HOMEPAGE FOUNDATION
uksolidarity@gmail.com
ussolidarity@gmail.com


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 1, 2006)

???

somewhat puzzling


also a page that you wouldn't have to scroll across on a 1024 display would be nice

i can understand why for the main bit  but for the text sections it just is irritating as hell


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2006)

What does this do, exactly? And why is it better than a list of links, with you know, descriptions of the links?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 1, 2006)

what it does is promoe certian sites,   the why is



> he millioncampaignhomepage is inspired by the Million Dollar Homepage, run by a 21 year old student and entrepreneur called Alex Tew. Mr.Tew's website was phenomenally successful and his vision of the website mosaic will revolutionise the way internet space is organised. As well as being a brilliant concept, the website he created looks like an internet version of Piet Mondrian's depiction of the vibrancy of jazz era New York.



which to be honest i can't read with out shuddering..... especially  the revolutionise internet space comment


----------

